# VK | Valentines Special



## Stroodlepuff (10/2/22)

Be MORe romantic this Valentines and give them a gift of a disposable...

This product contains nicotine, nicotine is an addictive chemical. Not for sale to persons under the age of 18.

#Vapefam #vapekingza #vapesouthafrica #youthaccessprevention #vape #vapelife #primevape #vapeprime #iamvapeafrica #iava #vapesa #ecigssa #southafricanvapers #vapersaroundtheworld #vapeon


----------

